# Klage statt klagen



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli

*Klage statt klagen*​jajaja, wieder ein langer Text, bei dem man mitdenken sollte - sorry, geht nicht anders..
_
Eine laienhafte und vereinfachte Betrachtung, warum es besser wäre zu klagen (vor Gericht) statt zu klagen (im Sinne von jammern)_

Immer wieder bekommt man mit, wie schnell Verbände der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie gegen alles mögliche klagen und vor Gericht ziehen.

Ob um in ihren Augen ökologisch gefährliche Bauvorhaben zu verhindern oder sich gegen entsprechende Summen dann aussergerichtlich zu einigen, da soll wohl beides vorkommen.

Da zu klagen ist das gute Recht der Verbände - wir leben ja in einem Rechtsstaat.

*Laienhaft: Das Recht zu klagen!*
Die in der Verfassung festgeschriebene freie Entfaltung des Menschen, auch der Gleichheitsgrundsatz, Glaubensfreiheit, Gewerbefreiheit, Versammlungsfreiheit, Meinungs- und Pressefreiheit finden ihre jeweiligen Grenzen in der Ausgestaltung der Gesetze in Bund und Land.

Immer dann, wenn der Gesetzgeber (der damit immer auf gesellschaftliche Strömungen reagiert) allerdings den Bürger irgendwo in seinen Freiheiten beschneidet durch Gesetze, darf er dies nicht willkürlich. 

Es müssen entsprechende Fakten und Gründe vorliegen, die auch nachgewiesen sein müssen.

Zu beurteilen, ob dann Gesetze dem entsprechen oder hier verfassungsmäßige Freiheitsrechte der Bürger eingeschränkt werden, kann z. B. ein Verfassungsgericht. Ob Behörden oder Institutionen Gesetze richtig umsetzen oder damit Bürger ungerechtfertigt in ihren Rechten und Freiheiten beschneiden, z. B. ein Verwaltungsgericht. 

Und auch jeder Bürger kann von Gericht ziehen,  wenn er durch entsprechende Handlungen des Staates oder seiner Organe rechtswidrig in seinen Freiheiten eingeschränkt wird - das nennt man dann Rechtsstaat.

*Klage als Lobbyarbeit*
Also nur allzu verständlich, wenn z. B. Naturschutzverbände vor Gericht klagen, statt nur zu jammern und sich zu beklagen..

Dazu sind dann aber mehrere Dinge auch notwendig. Juristen in der Geschäftsführung sind da hilfreich, ebenso ein "Juristenpool" zur Zuarbeit, je nach Rechtsgebiet, um das es geht.

Und man braucht das Geld, um einen solchen Prozess, im Notfall über mehrere Instanzen, durch ziehen zu können.

Die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie kann ja auf all diese Dinge zurück greifen,  klagt landauf/landab vor allen möglichen Gerichten, nicht zuletzt auch immer wieder gerade auch gegen den Staat und Behörden.

*Schon die Klagedrohung reicht (oft genug)*
Behörden (besetzt von Beamten!) arbeiten ja am liebsten unauffällig und stressfrei. Bevor diese sich auf langwierige Prozesse einlassen (wenn nicht politisch von Ministerien vorgegeben), werden sie sich IMMER den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes suchen.

Weiss man da, dass es Organisationen gibt, welche schneller mit der Behörde vor dem Kadi stehen als diese "Feierabend" rufen können, ist es auch klar, das eine Behörde schon im Vorfeld versucht, den Anliegen solcher Organisationen möglichst weit gerecht zu werden, um langwierige Klagen und stressige Prozesse zu vermeiden.

Wer gute Lobbyarbeit macht, weiss dies!!
Und kann so oft genug Dinge im Vorfeld durchsetzen, nur weil die Ministerien und Behörden den Stress eines Gerichtsverfahrens scheuen, da das auch oft damit verbunden ist, dass ein solches Thema (oft unerwünscht vom Staat) dann auch breit in die Öffentlichkeit kommt.

*DAV, VDSF, DAFV......*
Gerade Angler, aber auch Bewirtschafter der Gewässer, wurden ja in den letzten Jahr(zehnt)en quer durch Deutschland massivst durch Gesetzgeber und Behörden in ihren Freiheiten und Rechten eingeschränkt - und diese Geschichte ist ja noch lange nicht zu Ende, sondern geht immer weiter (siehe aktuell Baglimit Dorsche, Angelverbot FFH-Gebiete in der AWZ etc.).

Der VDSF klagte mal gegen PETA (wg. Angler sind Mörder) und musste feststellen, dass Meinungs- und Pressefreiheit in Deutschland doch recht hoch bei den Gerichten angesiedelt sind.

Das Gleiche passierte, als der Ex-VDSF-Präsi Mohnert mich und einen Kollegen wegen Beleidigung und Verleumdung anzeigte und damit genauso krachend scheiterte (man wollte damals nicht, dass wir im Vorfeld der Fusion über die VDSF-GmbH berichteten).

Davon abgesehen kenne ich keine Klage der genannten Verbände, mit welcher diese sich aktiv dafür einsetzten, das Regulierungen und Restriktionen, Einschränkung von Rechten und Freiheiten gegen Angler und das Angeln, wieder abgeschafft werden.

Während in der gleichen Zeit die spendensammelnde Naturschutzindustrie hunderte, wenn nicht tausende Klagen laufen  hatte.

*Warum klagen Angelfischerverbände eigentlich nicht?*
In meinen Augen gibts dazu mehrere Gründe.

Finanzierung ist das eine, da ist die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie den Dilettanten der Angelfischerverbände natürlich Jahrhunderte voraus.

Wenns dann um das Thema kompetentes Personal in Haupt- und Ehrenamt geht, einen Pool an fähigen Juristen, dann breiten wir darüber bei Angelfischerverbänden besser und gnädig das große Tuch des Schweigens...

Erzählt wird dann immer gerne, dass man ja auch Prozesse verlieren könne, und diese deswegen besser vermeiden sollte .

Oder, dass man ja besser vertrauensvoll mit Behörden/Ministerien zusammen arbeiten sollte, und nicht gegen diese klagen - schon gar nicht, weil man ja selber Naturschutzverband sei und daher doch eigentlich nicht gegen Umwelt-, Landwirtschaftsministerium etc. klagen könne.. (die Erfolge dieser Anbiederung sieht man ja , immer mehr Einschränkungen statt weniger) .

Es wird auch mal behauptet, dass sich die (meist) Biologen in den Geschäftsführungen vieler Angelfischerverbände doch auch ein ganz gemütliches Leben eingerichtet hätten. Und das auch nicht durch stressige Prozesse gefährden wollten - ich würde mir das nicht zu eigen machen, darüber sinnieren kann man aber in dem Zusammenhang schon..

Davon abgesehen, dass die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie auch als Naturschutzverband das problemlos hin bekommt, gegen den Staat zu klagen, haben diese Angsthasen aus den Angelfischerverbänden da vielleicht doch mal einen hellen Moment gehabt:
Wer finanziell und personell so elend aufgestellt ist wie der DAFV und die ihn tragenden Landesverbände, und wer den Begriff "Kompetenz" eher aus dem Duden denn aus der Praxis kennt, dem könnte durchaus drohen, dass er bei Gerichtsprozessen öfter verlieren würde, als ein kompetenter, finanzstarker Verband mit gutem Personal.

*Klage statt klagen???*
Statt also zu klagen vor Gericht, klagen die Verbandsvertreter der organisierten Angelfischer immer wieder darüber, wie Behörden und Ministerien schon von der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie regiert wären. Und, dass man da eh nichts erreichen könne.

_*Natürlich nicht, wenn man eine Anbiederungspolitik betreibt statt den Behörden und Ministerien kräftig auf die Zehen zu treten!*_

Wenn Behörden und Ministerien aber WISSEN, dass von Angelfischerverbänden praktisch keine Gefahr einer Klage oder juristischen Auseinandersetzung droht, von der spendensammelnden Schützerinduistrie dagegen regelmäßig schon, in welchem Sinne werden dann wohl Gesetze und Verordnungen eher gemacht??

*Müssten also nicht die Angelfischerverbände daran arbeiten, viel öfter zu klagen?*
Gut, dilettantisches Personal in Haupt- und Ehrenamt kriegt man nicht so schnell weg. Aber man könnte ja mal anfangen, endlich mal anständig und besser zu wirtschaften, um Geld für Kompetenz von aussen zusammen zu bekommen.

Man müsste sich dazu aber auch mal in Angelfischerverbänden einig sein, dass man zuerst mal JEDE weitere Beschränkung für Angler und das Angeln, die von Bund, Land und Europa kommt, in Zweifel stellt, Beweise für deren Notwendigkeit aktiv einfordert, verbunden direkt mit einer Klagedrohung, falls solche von Gesetzgeber und Behörden nicht vorgelegt werden.

Dazu muss man dann auch mal ein paar Klagen durchziehen.

Und selbst wenn man, wie auch die spendensammelnde Naturschutzindustrie, nur einen Teil davon gewinnt, werden Ministerien und Behörden immer vorsichtiger werden und schon im Vorfeld Gesetze und Verordnungen darauf abklopfen, ob sie mit Klagen zu rechnen haben und diese damit per se schon anglerfreundlicher ausfallen.

*Fazit*
Ich würde mich daher freuen, wenn aus den Vereinen genügend Druck kommen würde, um in den Landesverbänden so vernünftige und gute Leute installieren zu können, dass diese nicht nur diesen Weg des "Klage statt klagen" mitgehen würden, sondern die auch den Bundesverband diesbezüglich ausmisten und auf Spur bringen würden.

Ich bin mir sicher, wenn Angler mal sehen würden, dass sich Verbände in Bund wie Land so aktiv für die Rechte der Angler und gegen weiter Einschränkungen einsetzen würden, und dies dann offensiv auch in Öffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeit umsetzen, könnte man - zwar nicht sofort, aber mit der Zeit und sichtbaren Erfolgen - den vom DAFV und seiner Präsidentin voran getriebenen Prozeß der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angelfischer auch wieder umkehren. 
Und damit dann auch endlich einen schlag- wie finanzkräftigeren Verband für Angler bekommen

In der Bringschuld sind hier allerdings aber die Verbände, nicht die Angler in der Holschuld!!

Und ja, ich weiss, ich hatte schon öfter mal Träume (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762) .....

Aber man braucht angesichts des Elends und des Dilettantismusses - und der Alpträume, die man wegen der real existierenden Angelfischerverbände hat - eben auch mal einen positiv ausgerichteten Traum...

In diesem Sinne an die Verbandler:
Wenns um Einschränkungen von Freiheiten für angelnde Bürger geht:
Klage statt klagen!!

Venceremos!!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Klage statt klagen*

z. B. könnte der baden-württembergische Verband gegen die ganzjährige Aalschonzeit in B-W klagen, weil es geeignetere und mildere Mittel gäbe, die EU-Vorgaben zu erfüllen (von vermehrtem Besatz bis hin zur Abschaltung der Wasserkraftwerke/Aalschredderanlagen am Rhein)..

Oder DAFV kann auch z. B. gegen das wohl kommende Angelverbot in FFH-Gebieten/Fehrmarnbelt klagen, weil es keine faktischen, stichhaltigen Begründungen gibt und mildere Mittel anwendbar wären (nicht kommen müssen, nur anwendbar wären - sollen die dann kommen, muss man sehen, wie man dann gegen die klagen könnte).. 

Ebenso könnte der DAFV weitere sinnvolle Gründe in die Rechtssprechung ausser Verwertung und Hege beim TSG einführen. Oder dafür arbeiten (und notfalls klagen), dass Jagd und Angeln als kulturelle und traditionelle anerkannte Nutzung mit impliziter Ethik wie in England aus dem Tierschutz genommen werden, um die Justiz vor durchgeknallten Tierrechtlern zu schützen, welche massenhafte Anzeigen gegen Angler und Vereine schalten.

Weitere Beispiele lassen sich da sicher viele finden....


----------



## Deep Down (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Klage statt klagen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ......
> Oder, dass man ja besser vertrauensvoll mit Behörden/Ministerien zusammen arbeiten sollte, und nicht gegen diese klagen - schon gar nicht, weil man ja selber Naturschutzverband sei und daher doch eigentlich nicht gegen Umwelt-, Landwirtschaftsministerium etc. klagen könne.. (die Erfolge dieser Anbiederung sieht man ja , immer mehr Einschränkungen statt weniger) .
> ......



Wer eine solche Auffassung vertritt, disqualifiziert sich für jegliche Arbeit im Interesse seiner Verbandsmitglieder! So schneidet man sich bereits eine wichtige Ebene des eigenen Handelns ab. 

Wessen Interessen vertritt man denn?
Wer ist der klassische Gegner?
Wem gegenüber hat denn ein Naturschutzverband ein eigenes Anhörungs- und Klagerecht?

Politisches, gesetzgeberisches und behördliches Handeln ist zu überprüfen und Eingriffe zum Nachteil seiner Mitglieder -soweit möglich auch im  Klagewege- abzuwehren!

Hier zu kuschen, verkennt vollumfänglich die eigene Funktion und Aufgabe und hebt die Eignung auf.


----------



## gründler (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Klage statt klagen*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Wer eine solche Auffassung vertritt, disqualifiziert sich für jegliche Arbeit im Interesse seiner Verbandsmitglieder! So schneidet man sich bereits eine wichtige Ebene des eigenen Handelns ab.


 

Also fast alle bis auf ein kleines Galisches BL........

Die haben fast alle riesen Angst vorm Grünen Mann.

Wie war das richtung Westen..wo die Sonne verstaubt...da wird alles getan damit man die gute Nähe und die Kontakte nicht "verärgert".

Verkauft und Verraten......


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Klage statt klagen*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Wem gegenüber hat denn ein Naturschutzverband ein eigenes Anhörungs- und Klagerecht?



Naja, Naturschutzverband hin oder her, das ist nicht mal der Punkt. 

Denn klagen kann ja grundsätzlich in einem Rechtsstaat jeder Betroffene.

Gar nix zu tun wie DAFV und Konsorten ist nicht das Problem "Naturschutzverband", sondern das Problem Unfähigkeit oder Unwillen...


----------



## Fischer am Inn (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Klage statt klagen*

Hallo miteinander




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ..... könnte ....Verband ... klagen, weil es geeignetere und mildere Mittel gäbe,
> Oder....mildere Mittel anwendbar wären .......



Ist  rechtlich so nicht richtig. 

Ist aber wurscht, weil es Aufgabe der Angelverbände ist, hier politisch (nicht mit Klage) dagegen anzugehen >>> klassische Lobbyarbeit.

Und in den Bereichen, in denen geklagt werden könnte, da schwächeln die meisten Anglerverbände auch.

Ausnahme Bayern: Hier wurden sowohl der Freistaat Bayern wiederholt erfolgreich verklagt als auch Kraftwerksbetreiber strafrechtlich angezeigt. Alles sehr erfolgreich.

Geht doch.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Klage statt klagen*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Ist  rechtlich so nicht richtig.


Sehen meine Anwälte und Richter eben anders - aber da will ich nicht mal streiten - 2 Juristen , 5 Meinungen...



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Ist aber wurscht, weil es Aufgabe der Angelverbände ist, hier politisch (nicht mit Klage) dagegen anzugehen >>> klassische Lobbyarbeit.


Klagen gehören zur klassischen Lobbyarbeit, siehe NABU, BUND und Konsorten.



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Ausnahme Bayern: Hier wurden sowohl der Freistaat Bayern wiederholt erfolgreich verklagt als auch Kraftwerksbetreiber strafrechtlich angezeigt.


Mir gehts da zuerst mal um Einschränkungen der Angler, wie geschrieben, nicht um Bewirtschafterprobleme.

Ich warte auf Klagen gegen den §11 AFVIG, dann nehme ich den bayrischen Verband wieder ernster, wenns um Belange der Angler und nicht der Bewirtschafter und (Berufs)fischer geht..


----------



## Fischer am Inn (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Klage statt klagen*

Hallo



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mir gehts da zuerst mal um Einschränkungen der Angler, wie geschrieben, nicht um Bewirtschafterprobleme.
> 
> ..



Anglerverbände sind die Interessensvertreter ihrer Mitglieder und das sind die Angelvereine. Und Angelvereine sind Bewirtschafter.
Angelverbände haben die Interessen ihrer Mitglieder zu vertreten. Dafür werden sie bezahlt.

Wenn nichtorganisierte "richtige" Angler meinen, sie wollen auch Einfluss nehmen, dann sollen sie ihre eigene Organisation gründen und bezahlen. Und dann ist das okay.

Wenn andere Landesverbände im Hinblick auf Klageverfahren auf Augenhöhe mit Bayern kommen würden dann wär schon einiges erreicht.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Klage statt klagen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich warte auf Klagen gegen den §11 AFVIG, dann nehme ich den bayrischen Verband wieder ernster, wenns um Belange der Angler und nicht der Bewirtschafter und (Berufs)fischer geht..



Außerhalb eines konkreten Rechtsstreits ist eine Klage gegen ein Gesetz nur über den Weg der sog. abstrakten Normenkontrollklage möglich. Und hier ist ein Verband nicht klageberechtigt.

http://www.juraindividuell.de/pruefungsschemata/die-abstrakte-und-konkrete-normenkontrolle/

Siehe die Ausführungen in III B

Der §11 AFVIG wird aus meiner Sicht deshalb solange bestehen, bis ein *Beklagter* (und das wird in diesem Fall wohl nie ein Verband sein) gegen ihn im Rahmen einer konkreten Normenkontrollklage vorgeht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Klage statt klagen*

Der Verband könnte aber einem Beklagten helfen oder (wenn sie für 5 Cent Hirn im Schädel hätten) einen Beklagten aus ihren Reihen konstruieren, um dem dann zu helfen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Klage statt klagen*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Anglerverbände sind die Interessensvertreter ihrer Mitglieder und das sind die Angelvereine.


Anglerverbände würden Angler vertreten...

(Angel/Sport und sonstige)Fischereiverbände vertreten nur die Vereine als Mitglieder und nicht die da organisierten Angelfischer, die das alles am Ende bezahlen.

Da hast Du recht.

Davon abgesehen, und auf Bewirtschafterinteressen (ist ja auch wichtig!!) und nicht auf Anglerinteressen gemünzt, gebe ich dir recht:
Da könnten sich einige andere ein Beispiel am bayrischen Landesfischereiverband nehmen (auch wenn er kein Anglerverband ist und nicht umsonst auch nicht so heisst).....


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Klage statt klagen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> (wenn sie für 5 Cent Hirn im Schädel hätten)



Nana....man muss nicht zwingend hirnlos sein, um in einem Verband zu arbeiten.....















aber es erleichtert die Sache ungemein...


----------

